# Lackierung



## Lörr (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollte mir in absehbarer Zeit ne Dropsau zulegen und wollte fragen, welche Farben würdet ihr nutzen? Also ich hab zur Zeit gelb mit schwarzer Schwinge und schwarzer Wippe, und zudem noch schwarzen Flammen bzw einem schwarzen Tribal im Kopf... wie fändet ihr diese Lackierung? Wenn ihr se nich so gut findet gebt mir bitte Gegenvorschläge (auch wenn se gut is könnt ihr noch Vorschläge bringen, is doch klar^^)... is nämlich unpraktisch wenn 20 Leute sagen das sieht blöd aus und ich dann gar keine Idee mehr hab...  

In diesem Sinne:

schonmal im voraus danke für die Vorschläge und hoffentlich konstruktive Kritik

Lörr

PS: Äußerst vorteilhaft (und auch freundlich) wäre es wenn ihr eure Lackierung auch als Bild ins Forum stellen würdet, damit ich sehe wie ihr das meint. Ich hab den Fleißigen sogar 2 "Rohlinge" gemacht, das erleichtert die Arbeit ungemein... 

Mit schwarzer Wippe... ups im Dateinamen hab ich Schwinge geschrieben :




und auch noch mit klar lackierter Wippe :


----------



## Up&Down (2. Oktober 2007)

deine idee ist von gestern und shice. ich würde was gaaanz anderes nehmen. babyblau + orange kommt goil. schau dir mal den getriebepudel an und den pornicious bike-fred. dazu n bisschen race-kram (karo-streifen und startnummer un so).

die tribal show is doch inzwischen megaout, ich hab mir grad die tatoos von ar5sch schleifen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (2. Oktober 2007)

das find ich zum beispiel zum kotzen^^ das sieht sowas von billig aus...



> ich hab mir grad die tatoos von ar5sch schleifen lassen.



mittm schwingschleifer oder mit was? Raspel


----------



## Up&Down (2. Oktober 2007)

mit zunge


----------



## Up&Down (2. Oktober 2007)

Lörr schrieb:


> das find ich zum beispiel zum kotzen^^ das sieht sowas von billig aus...



nein, das sind nur deine verschnarchten sehgewohnheiten. gelb und schwarz ist ja kinderkram, bienemaja-kombi und so. alta, mach mal was krasses, pen your eis un so.


----------



## Lörr (2. Oktober 2007)

was zum teufel soll dieser möchtegernsatzbaustein bedeuten?



> pen your eis un so.


----------



## Up&Down (2. Oktober 2007)

open your eyes.


----------



## Lörr (2. Oktober 2007)

nene zu müde dazu.. ich hab den thread mal durchgesehen... also ich muss sagen: das meißte is sowas von kotzhässlich^^ außerdem: du laberst was von biene maja artig mit dem gelb/schwarz, aber selber schlägst du BABYblau vor^^


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2007)

ja, das ist ironisch. und schräg. und mal was anderes. heul doch.


----------



## hacke242 (3. Oktober 2007)

Guten Tag.
Ich möchte auf deinen Wunsch eingehen und dir einen Vorschlag machen. Vergiss die Tribals! Die sind in der Tat Oldschool und erinnern unfreiwillig an das Arschgeweih der etwas zu dicken 15 Jährigen im nabelfreien Top. 
Weiß hingegen ist nie falsch und sieht bei den Alutechs mit am besten aus, da die Details des Rahmens fantastisch zur Geltung kommen. Sicherlich ist die Kombi vom Getriebepudel (Gulf-Design: Orange/Hellblau) auch nicht zu verachten, nur ist sie deutlich modischer und verlangt mehr Mut zur Polarisation. 
Das Weiß ist einfach klassisch und mit den richtigen Parts in Schwarz inkl. Wippe, richtig klasse. Lustiger Weise stehe ich nämlich vor der selben Entscheidung und ich habe mich für Weiß entschieden. Du musst nur konsequent mit Weiß und Schwarz umgehen (siehe auch das neu Marzocchi-Design). 
Fakt: Alutech Bikes schwammen noch nie mit dem Strom. Lass deinen Bauch entscheiden und nicht die anderen.


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2007)

omg - weiß, das IST nun wirklich originell. dass da noch keiner drauf gekommen ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (3. Oktober 2007)

Wie bist du denn drauf. Stechapfel geraucht oder was? Orange-Hellblau mal was anderes, das ich nicht lache! Open your eyes, digger! "Wenn alle aufstehen, fällt der auf, der sitzen bleibt".


----------



## Up&Down (3. Oktober 2007)

stimmt, orange-blau ist je die farbe der saison.


----------



## hacke242 (3. Oktober 2007)

Geht es wirklich nur darum aufzufallen? Von mir selbst kam das Gulf-Layout vom Getriebepudel für die Messe, es hat fantastisch funktioniert und zeigt das die Leute Bock auf ein neues Farbdesign haben. Ich finde es nur unfair, jemanden der einen Rat einholen möchte, mit inkompetenten Vorschlägen zu kommen.


----------



## Lörr (3. Oktober 2007)

danke hacke für den guten vorschlag, ich werde ihn im hinterkopf behalten.

ich hab mir halt gedach, n tribal bzw flammen vorne drauf, das is n guter übergang zur gabel


----------



## san_andreas (4. Oktober 2007)

ich finde, daß zu der ohnehin krassen dropsau-optik eher ein dezenter rahmenstyle paßt. hacke hat da schon recht. obs jetzt weiß sein muß, sei dahingestellt. so was wie den messe-pudel fände ich schon auch geil.
an tribals auf einem rahmen hat man sich glaub ich zu schnell sattgesehen, siehe arschgeweih bzw. nuttenstempel.
die santa-cruz v10 von der eurobike und von peaty etc. hatten z.b. auch einen geilen style, an dem du dich vielleicht orientieren könntest.


----------



## Up&Down (4. Oktober 2007)

hacke242 schrieb:


> Geht es wirklich nur darum aufzufallen? Von mir selbst kam das Gulf-Layout vom Getriebepudel für die Messe, es hat fantastisch funktioniert und zeigt das die Leute Bock auf ein neues Farbdesign haben. Ich finde es nur unfair, jemanden der einen Rat einholen möchte, mit inkompetenten Vorschlägen zu kommen.



habe nur vorgeschlagen, was offenbar von dir kommt und offenbar gut angekommen ist. wenn das inkompetent ist, dann wärst du es wohl auch. 

naja, auch du hast es nur aus einer anderen ecke kopiert (histor. autorennsport). wir werden wohl damit leben müssen, dass nach den diversen farborgien der 70er und 80er jahre keine farbkombi mehr wirklich neu sein kann.

und weiß kann ich nun mal nicht mehr sehen als DIE modefarbe der letzten 1-2 jahre. geht auch anderen so, wie aus diversen stellen des forums zu sehen.

natürlich kann man jetzt sagen, nun erst recht weiß, langsam kommt wohl bunt wieder in mode (mit farben über die wir in 10 jahren ablachen), dann bin ich mit meinem weiß in 2 jahren richtig individuell. das kann man mit jeder mode, und fast alles kommt mal wieder.

nun ist geschmack sehr individuell, daher kann man da leider nicht wirklich kompetent sein.

wer's sich dennoch einbildet, viel spaß! ich hab ihn auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (4. Oktober 2007)

Up&Down schrieb:


> ja, das ist ironisch. und schräg. und mal was anderes. heul doch.



Geschmack ist definitiv individuell, da hast du Recht! Nur kann man eine ernste Frage nicht mit so dusseligen Platitüden beantworten. Das ist nämlich Inkompetent.

Das GT40-Design ist ein Zitat für große Rennerfolge, das war das Messekonzept für den Getriebepudel, praktisch eine Hommage. Hat gar nichts mit "geklaut" zu tun.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage:
Warum müsst Ihr einander immer in den Dreck ziehen bzw. auf anderen rumhacken? 
Is nur so ne Frage, aber es fällt halt auf, wenn man so die Beiträge durchliest. Gilt jetzt nicht nur fürs Alutech Forum, sondern ist eine Frage die sich mir öfters aufdrängt. Irgendwie fehlt mir da so ein bisschen das lockere und es erscheint mir doch so als obs da mit der großen Freiheit der Freerider nicht besonders weit her ist. Aber evtl. liegts da dran, dass Ihr einfach zuviel mit dem Lift hochfahrt und da die Dieseldämpfe der Liftanlage zuviel einatmet. Ganz ehrlich Mädels: Ihr seid manchmal echt so richtig kleine beinrasierte-crosscountry-fuzzies.


----------



## thegoat (5. Oktober 2007)

was hälts du denn von ner flip flop lackierung?
guckst du hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/FLIP-FLOP-LACKIERSET-3x400ml-SPRAY-LACKIERZUBEHOR_W0QQitemZ180163796082QQihZ008QQcategoryZ28640QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
ich find den roten ganz geil
allerdings ist rosa natürlich auch abgefahren und zeig mir einen der das hat.


----------



## Lörr (6. Oktober 2007)

ähmm... welchen roten? 
Also die Lackierung wird nich so gut sein, ich suche eher schlichte dinge, weil ich s von alutech direkt lackieren lasse daher sollte es wie gesagt eher schlicht sein.
vielleicht lass ich s mir auch nachlackieren.

MfG Lörr

PS: hat irgendwer von euch ne ahnung ob Cosmic Sports auch ne gabel umlackieren kann oder weiß wo ich das umlackieren lassen kann, umlackiert will ich die gabel damit se besser passt ,... ich hab die vor 3 wochen n paar mal mal angeschrieben, se haben seit nie geantwortet   dass nenn ich guten service...


----------



## TheTomminator (6. Oktober 2007)

Alutech schickt die Sachen doch auch nur zur Lackiererrei und die scheint sehr fit zu sein. Flipflop sollten die machen können. Mit der Gabel würd ich es so machen, dass ich mir die vorher besorge, die Castings ausbaue oder ausbauen lasse, den Abstreifring rausnehme und die dann zu Alutech schicke um sie mit einem Aufwasch gleich mitlackieren zu lassen. Ich würde mal den Herrn Schlender diesbezüglich anrufen und nachfragen, vieleicht baut auch der dir die Gabel auseinander. Ansonsten würd ich zu einem Händler gehen, der Gabelservice selber macht, auch wenn diese rar werden.


----------



## Lörr (6. Oktober 2007)

so leicht wird das leider nich gehen.. ich bekomm rahmen und gabel zugleich, beide auf der eurobike(voraussichtlich...) ich weiß, ich frage seeehr früh aber ... ich will halt schonmal alles geklärt haben sodass ich mich nur noch darauf freuen muss / kann und nix mehr dafür tun muss. Außerdem frag ich so früh weil ich auch wissen will ob ich noch mehr geld miteinberechnen muss... also falls irgendwer n günstiges big air brauch, bitte bei mir melden^^ aber gute idee, ich frag n mal aber zurück zum thema rahmenlackierung.


----------



## thegoat (6. Oktober 2007)

Lörr schrieb:


> ähmm... welchen roten?



schonmal dein scrollrad benutzt?


----------



## thegoat (6. Oktober 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Lörr (6. Oktober 2007)

ich hab den schon gesehen, ich finde aber das da mehrere Rottöne sind... aber ich hab mir grade gedacht: ich guck mir mal die eurobike fotos von diesem und von letztem jahr an und lad dann die (falls dies existiert) mit gefallenden lackierungen hoch und schicke die links. 

MfG lörr


----------



## Up&Down (6. Oktober 2007)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage:
> Warum müsst Ihr einander immer in den Dreck ziehen bzw. auf anderen rumhacken?



weil die "ich bin ok, du bist ok"-kacke einfach nervt und weils spaß macht sich mal aufs maul zu hauen und dann ein bier zu trinken. 



Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich Mädels: Ihr seid manchmal echt so richtig kleine beinrasierte-crosscountry-fuzzies.



sieht nur so aus. die tun sich gegenseitig doping in die zahnpasta und rufen dann die bullen an, is schon ne andere welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (7. Oktober 2007)

Up&Down schrieb:


> ...und weils spaß macht sich mal aufs maul zu hauen und dann ein bier zu trinken.



war wohl eher so: n paar bier trinken, n glas whiskey und dann ins forum schreiben^^


----------



## Up&Down (7. Oktober 2007)

von sich auf andere schließen ist keine der klassischen schlussmethoden, leider


----------



## Lörr (7. Oktober 2007)

kappier ich nich...


----------



## Up&Down (7. Oktober 2007)

Lörr schrieb:


> kappier ich nich...



is nicht so schlimm, kapiert halt nicht jeder alles, kapiert?


----------



## Lörr (7. Oktober 2007)

ja^^


----------



## Up&Down (7. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Lörr (7. Oktober 2007)

uiiii! da muss ich Duff beer draus machen^^


----------



## Up&Down (7. Oktober 2007)

konnt kein anderes smilie für "thumbs up" finden, das mit becks paast aber auch gut


----------



## Master | Torben (7. Oktober 2007)

Hab zwar kein Alutech.... aber... im Bikemarkt war/ist ein Alutech... äh... Keiler in so nem verboten geilen metallic grün - so würde ich mir das defintiv auch lackieren lassen!

Edit: Den mein ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (7. Oktober 2007)

Is das nicht Dormantgrün? Wenn ja: sieht zwar sehr gut aus aber Dormantfarben werden 2008 nicht mehr hergestellt... zu giftig.

MfG Lörr


----------



## Master | Torben (7. Oktober 2007)

Mh shit  also an sich heißt das Applegreen, ein Pulverbeshichter meinte aber mal zu mir das es als Dormant Green bezeichnet wird... sehr schade.


----------



## Lörr (7. Oktober 2007)

schade


----------



## Lörr (7. Oktober 2007)

wie fändet ihr das so in der Art?





oder eben wie ich s will schwarze Flammen drauf, damit ein guter übergang zur vielleicht schwarzen Gabel geschaffen wird

falls die 2009er 888 ATA so aussieht wie dieses Jahr (und ich se vielleicht nicht umlackieren lasse) vielleicht so?





(bin grade dabei das ungefähr auf meine vorlage zu übertragen, das bild kommt aber erst später, das dauert mir jetzt zu lange^^)


----------



## rouven (11. Oktober 2007)

Wie sieht es denn mit Caution-Stripes aus? Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Lörr (11. Oktober 2007)

sieht recht gut aus... gibts das bild auch noch n bisschen größer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackholez (18. Oktober 2007)

Tja dann gebe ich meinen  Senf auch noch dazu:

zum Umgang untereinander:
Ich arbeite in nem Jugendzentrum - tja und da muss ich sagen ist der Umgang ähnlich - die Frage die sich mir hier stellt - habe ich hier mit Kindern zu tun? - dann würde ich es toll finden wenn der Alutech Topic gegliedert wird in Kids und Erwachsene. So kann sich jeder benehmen wie er möchte. 

Tja dann zu der Farben geschichte. 
Tja da gehts um Geschmack - und darüber lässt sich bekanntlich trefflich streiten (was ja funktioniert  )

Vielleicht hilfts zu überlegen wie lange Du Deinen Bock fahren möchtest. Eine Saison dann ist es sicherlich nett Saisonfarben zu fahren. 

bis er auseinander fällt dann ist vielleicht was Zeitloseres sinnvoll - ich persönlich habe mich für Panzergrau entschieden - wie gesagt das ist aber Geschmackssache. 
Ach ja und nach n paar Jahren umlackieren lassen ist ja auch möglich. 

cu mal @all 

P.S. Bier kann man auch zusammen weghauen ohne das man sich vorher die Fresse poliert hat. Fahrt doch einfach mehr Rad wenn Ihr Energieen habt. 

So und jetzt könnt Ihr über mich und mein Klug********n herfallen


----------



## Lörr (18. Oktober 2007)

panzergrau is find ich ganz nett. hast du auch noch mehr, zeitlose vorschläge? ich hatte nämlich vor das ding länger als nur eine saison zu fahren^^ als schüler muss ich schon lang genug darauf sparen und genug verkaufen, das will ich nicht jedes jahr aufs neue tun^^... vielleicht auch einfach so in der art wie DIESER vorbau? naja eher nicht oder?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Vorbau-Zubehoer/Vorbau/Da-Bomb-Combat-Vorbau-2007::7526.html

hat eigendlich keiner mehr irgendwelche vorschläge??? wenn ja benutzt bitte meine vorlagen, damit ich kappiere was ihr meint^^


----------



## pfalz (18. Oktober 2007)

Mir persönlich würde da British Racing Green einfallen, als zeitlos. Finds ausserdem sehr dezent, aber doch irgendwie 'anders'..

P.S. Such noch ne Farbe für meine geplante Enduro-sau, die mit roten Hope-Naben harmoniert und nicht weiß ist..wenn jemand ne Idee hat...


----------



## Lörr (18. Oktober 2007)

zeig mal n bild von der farbe/lackierung, ich weiß nämlich grade nicht was ich mir darunter vorstellen soll. aber zum gesamten thema is mir noch was eingefallen: wieso muss die lackierung neu aussehen??? das gerät is auch nicht grade das neueste von Alutech, da kann das wenn s auch schon n bisschen älter ist auch altmodischer lackiert sein


----------



## pfalz (18. Oktober 2007)

Hab versucht, das mal mit Paint hinzubiegen (RAL6005 entspricht dem wohl am Besten):





Ansonsten stichwort Jaguar oder Mini..


----------



## Lörr (18. Oktober 2007)

aaah endlich jemand der meine vorlagen nutzt  *breitgrins*

Dankeschön, hoffentlich machen das ab jetzt auch die anderen und hoffentlich wird der thread wiederbelebt, der is ja nur noch son halblebiges etwas 

achja, gibt jetzt ne bessere version mit roher wippe, schwarz kommt bald:


----------



## pfalz (18. Oktober 2007)

Veruch grad, mir eine für die Enduro-Sau zu basteln...Fummelarbeit, wenn man nur Paint hat..


----------



## Lörr (18. Oktober 2007)

hatte auch nur paint  schick mir kurz n bild und ich machs, hab inzwischen noch andere programme


----------



## pfalz (18. Oktober 2007)

Habs bald..aber Danke für das Angebot (hab auch nur das Bild von der Alutech-HP genommen..)


----------



## Lörr (18. Oktober 2007)

ach du ******* is das bild mieserabel! die hatten auch mal bessere fotos  vielleicht hab ich noch n altes bei mir auf der Festplatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (18. Oktober 2007)

nee hab keine anderen mehr... und der drecks adobe photoshop tut grade auch nicht... mach du das mal^^


----------



## Lörr (18. Oktober 2007)

ACHJA UND BITTE IMMER ALS BMP SPEICHERN!!! UND ZUM HOCHLADEN ALS PNG, UM DIE DANN WIEDER IN NE BMP UMZUWANDELN EINFACH RECHTSKLICKEN UND DANN AUF BEARBEITEN,SPEICHERN UNTER UND DANN BMP AUSWÄHLEN!!!! SEHR WICHTIG SONNST KANN MANS NICHT MEHR GESCHEIT BEARBEITEN!!! (daher das ganze groß^^)


----------



## pfalz (18. Oktober 2007)

so, fertig...für die, die es interessiert..


----------



## Lörr (18. Oktober 2007)

wurde doch ganz gut


----------



## Lörr (31. Oktober 2007)

belebe ich den thread mal wieder^^  ich hab ne neue idee vielleicht auch Roh oder weiß mit schwarzen FLAMES und dann vielleicht weiße MX wie wäre das? (bild bearbeite ich später^^)


----------



## pfalz (14. November 2007)

und, Farbe gefunden?


----------



## Lörr (14. November 2007)

nö noch nicht


----------



## Lörr (14. November 2007)

heute abend gibts voraussichtlich meine neueste lackierungs idee... muss se nur erstmal auf Pixxel bannen


----------



## Lörr (14. November 2007)

da ich mein versprechen halten will kommt se hier : meine neueste, (unfertige) lackierung:





(unfertig da die streifen warscheinlich durch n Tribal ersetzt werden)

achja noch ne frage: ich hab noch ne idee gehabt und zwar, wie falko mille sagen würde : Afrika Diktator Flecktarn^^ wie würdet ihr das an der Dropsau finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (14. November 2007)

hmmm... sieht nicht ganz so aus wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte


----------



## pfalz (14. November 2007)

wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich find die Tribals nich so toll, aber die Streifen ham was..


----------



## Lörr (14. November 2007)

ja aber das sollte eigendlich durch den kleiner werdenden abstand und die sich ändernde dicke wie ein verblassen und im Hintergrund versinken darstellen... war wohl nix..

zur zeit hab ich sowieso mehr das im auge... *göttlich* 





ich mein aber nicht das rad sondern nur die lackierung, das gerät is auch nicht schlecht, aber ich hab die lackierung im auge


----------



## Lörr (14. November 2007)

hey bald sind die 1000 hits überschritten  *freu*

achja hier noch ne Frage: Welchen dämpfer würdet ihr da reinbauen wenn man noch n bisschen bergauf fahren können soll? DHX 5 oder ROCO TST R? Ich tendiere zum Roco aber was würdet ihr nehmen


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2007)

Die Streifen finde ich ziemlich gut ! Tribals finde ich zu arschgeweihmäßig.


----------



## Lörr (15. November 2007)

ja und? arschgeweihe sind altmodisch, das gerät auch... vllt mach ich ja auch flammen oder die streifen... nur bei den streifen hab ich ein problem: es soll so wirken, als ob die streifen immer mehr verblassen würden und im hintergrund verschwinden^^ aber der effekt hat bei dem bild nicht wirklich geklappt^^ leider daher: hat irgendwer tipps dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (19. November 2007)

hier noch ne Frage und ne Info: Also info zuerst: Alutech kann auch Gabeln Lackieren lassen. Daher wollte ich wissen: hat irgendwer von euch n bild von ner 888 das nur aus Randlinien besteht, sonst vollkommen weiß ist? Oder kann das jemand machen?


----------



## pfalz (20. November 2007)

sowas in der Art fänd ich auch nich schlecht..bin halt aber kein Künstler..


----------



## Lörr (20. November 2007)

sieht nicht schlecht aus, kann ja morgen auch mal was in der art machen


----------



## casiosv (30. November 2007)

hab hier mal das hellblau aufgegriffen.... hoffe der farbton passt.

sven


----------



## Lörr (30. November 2007)

gar nicht schlecht,womit haste das gemacht?


----------



## casiosv (30. November 2007)

na gephotoshopped...  is gar nich sooo schwer! 
der wesentliche unterschied ist wohl, das man noch die konturen und schweißnähte sieht. dann wirkt es natürlicher   

greetz Sven


----------



## Lörr (1. Dezember 2007)

geht das auch ohne Photoshop? hab meine 30 tage schon genutzt


----------



## casiosv (1. Dezember 2007)

mmmh... also vielleicht mit "the gimp" (klick) wenn dir das was sagt, is so ähnlich - allerdings habe ich davon keine ahnung. ansonsten wüsste ich jetz nix, was annähernd solche funktionen hat. 

Sven


----------



## Lörr (1. Dezember 2007)

hmmm gimp hab ich, da kann ich ja mal rumprobieren... danke und nacht


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Dezember 2007)

casiosv schrieb:


> mmmh... also vielleicht mit "the gimp" (klick) wenn dir das was sagt, is so ähnlich - allerdings habe ich davon keine ahnung. ansonsten wüsste ich jetz nix, was annähernd solche funktionen hat.
> 
> Sven



könnte mit Corel Paint Shop Pro X funzen, muss ich mal testen wen ncih ZEit habe, ist von den Funktionen genauso wie Photoshop, nur deutlich günstiger und für Einsteiger besser geeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruelbikebench (2. Januar 2008)

Hab mir keine Mühe gegeben, weil ich nebenbei noch am lernen bin ;-)

Hab ich mit PAINT.net gemacht. [Nein, hat nichts mit Micr*würg* Paint zu tun.]
Programm ist kostenlos [Spenden werden gerne gesehen].


----------



## Lörr (2. Januar 2008)

ah, juhu s hat sich mal wer die mühe gemacht hier was rein zu stellen^^... ach geht doch dafür dass du s nebenher gemacht hast^^
aber besser wäre s inzwischen für n keiler... (hab ich das noch nicht reingeschrieben? - mist^^) naja aber ich weiß wie du s meinst, so kann ich s auch übertragen^^


----------



## cruelbikebench (2. Januar 2008)

Keiler? Du machst mich fertig!

Nein, die Lackierung kannst Du nicht übertragen. Auf 'nen Keiler passt die nicht.

Warte, ich mach 'ne neue. Dauert aber ein wenig, weil ich noch zutun habe.


----------



## Lörr (2. Januar 2008)

neeneee!  mit übertragen meinte ich, dass ich mir ja denken kann wie das auf nem keiler aussieht^^


----------



## cruelbikebench (2. Januar 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> neeneee!  mit übertragen meinte ich, dass ich mir ja denken kann wie das auf nem keiler aussieht^^



Ja, schon klar. Aber die passt halt so optisch einfach nicht. Der Keiler braucht was anderes 


So. Hier noch was.

wenn Du irgendwelche speziellen Wünsche hast, dann raus damit. eins mach ich noch, wenn Du willst.


----------



## Lörr (2. Januar 2008)

hmmm womit machst du die? sehen ja gut aus, ich bräuchte um sowas zu machen nen halben tag...

hmmm generell fände ich (steinigt mich) flammen oder tribals als übergang vom steuerrohr zum rahmen schön... kannst ja mal gelb, grün oder eisblau mit schwarzen flammen machen... welche von den farben kannst du dir aussuchen. Mal sehen wies wird...


----------



## cruelbikebench (2. Januar 2008)

Geht relativ einfach. Zuerst zerschneide ich den rahmen mal in seine Einzelteile, damit nicht alles die gleiche Farbe hat. Das ist eigentlich die meiste Arbeit, wenn man es halbwegs sauber macht. Und denn kann man jedes einzelne teil färben wie man will und lustige Effekte, wie die Vierecke hinzufügen.

Lad Dir doch mal Paint.net runter. Ist selbsterklärend und einfach zu bedienen. Bin ein absoluter Laie und komm damit klar...  

Das andere Bild mach ich morgen im Laufe des Tages. Hau mich jetzt aufs Ohr.

Schreib mal noch, welche Farbe die Gabel, Felgen, Naben, Sattelstütze und der Vorbau haben/hat.


----------



## Lörr (2. Januar 2008)

das wollte ich eigendlich danach machen...^^ ich wollte mir n komplett neues kaufen... daher muss ich mein big air verkaufen (  )... naja schafft platz für neues... gabel wollte ich vielleicht umlackieren  lassen und wenn nicht dann wie die 888 eben aussieht... weiß mit (Hoffentlich^^) schwarzen standrohen^^ aussehen wird  und die laufräder von alutech auch... Achja: was haltet ihr eigendlich von den 36er MX laufrädern?


----------



## cruelbikebench (3. Januar 2008)

tribals gehen um das steuerrohr rum...
jedenfalls die ersten beiden streifen. der dritte hört kurz vorher auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (3. Januar 2008)

schickschick! nur kannstes bitte nochmal als Bmp speichern damit ichs bei bedarf noch nachbearbeiten kann und den ganzen hinterbau einfarbig machen?


----------



## cruelbikebench (3. Januar 2008)

schick mir mal deine email per pn. dann schick ich dir das ding!


so. alles anschnallen und festhalten.
das nächste ding haut dich weg!


EDIT: Habs Dir jetzt nochmal in blau geschickt.


----------



## Lörr (3. Januar 2008)

so ich war mal so frei und hab mal eine umgewandelt , sodass ich se nehmen würde... andere entwürfe folgen


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. Januar 2008)

also das bunte mit den schwarzen tribals geht mal gar nicht, das grüne finde ich hingegen ziemlich gut! Statt der Tribals noch Old-Schoolflammen und ich fänd es nahezu perfekt! Hier mal mein Rahmen mit den Tribals direkt von Alutech:


----------



## Lörr (3. Januar 2008)

welches meinste mit "nahezu perfekt"? 

@cruelbikebench: genau was mit flammen wollte ich auch noch von dir zum abwandeln... ich bekomms einfach nicht hin, musst du vorarbeiten^^

PS: glückwunsch zum neuen rahmen


----------



## cruelbikebench (3. Januar 2008)

Das bunte wäre halt mal ganz was anderes.
Mehrere Farben und Tribals über's ganze Unterrohr...


Den "Keiler" Schriftzug musste Dir übrigens selbst draufmalen.
hatte damals auch sowas ähnliches auf meiner Wildsau stehen. Der Jürgen hat aber leider keine Aufkleber, um solche Sachen zu verwirklichen.

Noch was zu der Farbe. Nehm entweder ein helles gelb-grün [so wie auf dem Bild] oder ein neon-gelb.
Wird das gelb zu dunkel, sieht der keiler wie die Biene Maja aus...

Das mit den Flammen kann ich leider nicht machen. Dauert einfach viel zu lange. [Im Internet finde ich keine geigneten Vorlagen dazu.] Das müsste dann mal jemand übernehmen, der's wirklich drauf hat.

So. 4 mal editiert. Wer jetzt noch Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten. hab wieder zu lange Mathe gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (3. Januar 2008)

hier nommal was


----------



## cruelbikebench (3. Januar 2008)

Sag mal, wann willste den Rahmen denn bestellen?


----------



## Lörr (3. Januar 2008)

ohm weiß ich noch nicht genau, zuerst muss irgendwer mein big air haben wollen....

aber wenn dann im frühling oder sommer, damit ich s als messemuster bekomme^^ (FN liegt ja nur 20 km entfernt^^)


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2008)

Hab schon im Pudelforum gefragt :
Fährt jemand ein Alutech in british racing green ?
Bilder wären hilfreich, danke.


----------



## Lörr (8. Januar 2008)

nö ich nich^^ wüsste aber auch recht gerne wie das aussieht^^

was sagst du zu den vorschlägen?


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2008)

Post 88 und 89 finde ich geil.
Mit schwarzem Tribal und und etwas dunklerer Hauptfarbe als diesem ganz hellem Grün kann ich mir das gut vorstellen.
Die Tribals sind gut gestylt und nicht so arschgeweihmäßig.


----------



## Lörr (8. Januar 2008)

so in der art meinte ich das auch und der 93er? ^^ hey.... der nächste bekommt den 100sten post


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2008)

100 ! Das 93er finde ich zu sehr tribalmäßig.


----------



## Lörr (8. Januar 2008)

hmmm... farblich isses auch nicht so ausgewogen... zu viel schwarz am heck für das bisschen schwarz vorne... aber auch nich schlecht aber das mit dem schriftzug find ich schicker...^^



			
				cruelbikebench schrieb:
			
		

> Den "Keiler" Schriftzug musste Dir übrigens selbst draufmalen.
> hatte damals auch sowas ähnliches auf meiner Wildsau stehen. Der Jürgen hat aber leider keine Aufkleber, um solche Sachen zu verwirklichen.



äh wie? ich dachte sowas könnten die... und wenn nich, könnten die das einem machen wenn man die aufkleber schicken würde?(wird zwar nicht da dran liegen aber....  )


----------



## Lörr (9. Januar 2008)

hier noch ne lackierung angelehnt ans Glory DH... is aber nur n Prototyp oder ne Betaversion oder was auch immer (  )







morgen kommt die verbesserte version, die hab ich nur kurz gemalt damit ich die idee nicht gleich wieder vergesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (10. Januar 2008)

Also wenn die lackierung mal nicht geil is... dann weiß ich auch nich mehr... Hier n Keiler, so ähnlich wie n Glory DH, nur geiler


----------



## P.2^^ (10. Januar 2008)

Ist der obere Teil weiß oder hellrosa? Falls der weiß is, dánn auf jeden Fall so machen


----------



## andi. (10. Januar 2008)

jo schon ganz nett die idee!


----------



## Lörr (10. Januar 2008)

hab mir gedacht... das glory DH sieht echt gut aus, nicht nur vom rahmen, das kann man sicher gut übertragen... 

achja P2: soll Weiß sein, nur wenn ich s so mach dass es mehr nach weiß aussieht siehts aus wie mit paint angemalt, ohne irgendwelche strukturen...  leider


----------



## andi. (11. Januar 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> achja P2: soll Weiß sein, nur wenn ich s so mach dass es mehr nach weiß aussieht siehts aus wie mit paint angemalt, ohne irgendwelche strukturen...  leider



nimm von dem bereich die sättigung ganz runter. dann ists nicht mehr bunt und sollte ziemlich hell/weiß aussehen.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2008)

Na, ich weiß net so recht. Das Design von einem relativ verbreiteten Serienbike auf ein Custombike zu übertragen, finde ich ziemlich seltsam ! Da fand ich die anderen Varianten besser.


----------



## Schorchi (11. Januar 2008)

sieht gut aus, kauf es dir!


----------



## Lörr (11. Januar 2008)

mach ich warscheinlich eh, aber s geht ja um die lackierung


----------



## Big Drop 18 (11. Januar 2008)

joa mach doch sieht goil aus nur zu viel federweg hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Ums (11. Januar 2008)

sieht nicht schlecht aus 
Ich persoenlich wuerde es anders machen aber das ist ja geschmackssache
und immerhin besser als der army look


----------



## Lörr (11. Januar 2008)

hey nichts gegen nicolais Afrika Diktator Flecktarn... aber das is echt schöner
hmmm...
ich frag mich nur grade was ich für ne gabel nehmen soll... is die 888 sehr gut für downhillrennen oder nur so "naja-gut" , weil ich hab schonmal irgendwo gelesen die würde überall sehr stark einsacken und derartiges, in rennen schätze ich mal recht unpraktisches...

alternativ könnte ich noch für weniger ne fast neue fox 40RC2 bekommen die nehm ich glaub ich eher^^


----------



## cruelbikebench (11. Januar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Na, ich weiß net so recht. Das Design von einem relativ verbreiteten Serienbike auf ein Custombike zu übertragen, finde ich ziemlich seltsam ! Da fand ich die anderen Varianten besser.



Die waren ja auch von mir  

Aber Du hast schon recht. 'ne Wildsau mit 'ner Giant-Lackierung. Das kann nur Müll werden.  


*@Lörr*
Übrigens kannste das mit dem zweifarbigen Aufkleber vergessen, wenn Du nicht selber schnibbeln willst. aber anstatt hier ständig Bilder zu posten, sollteste Dir mal darüber im Klaren sein, welche Teile Du dranbauen willst.
Du kannst nicht an einen gelackten Rahmen alle möglichen Sachen dranbauen, wenns gut aussehen soll...

Also warte, bis Du genug Kohle hast und mach Dir dann über die Lackierung Gedanken.


----------



## Lörr (11. Januar 2008)

selber schnippeln is auch nich schlecht aber ich bin mir soziemlich vollkommen sicher was ran kommen soll, nur bei der gabel noch nicht so....


----------



## Lörr (12. Januar 2008)

muhaha! neue lackierung (naja das weiß is jetzt weißer) mit wortspiel^^


----------



## McSS (12. Januar 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> muhaha! neue lackierung (naja das weiß is jetzt weißer) mit wortspiel^^


fäät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big Drop 18 (12. Januar 2008)

mach doch so sieht nice aus mit blauer gabel und so


----------



## Lörr (12. Januar 2008)

hey nich alles verraten...  ^^


----------



## Big Drop 18 (12. Januar 2008)

doch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lörr (12. Januar 2008)

na gut, jetzt weiß es jeder, jetzt kanns auch n paar vorschläge für die geben... 

oder nein! sonst lackiert die noch wer außer mir so


----------



## TheTomminator (12. Januar 2008)

Also ich würde mir an deiner Stelle mal gedanken über was richtig abgefahrenes machen. Mal ein paar anregungen:

Airbrush: Albinocobra, Krokodil, Tiger, Leopard, Schneeleopard, Zebra, Phyton oder was weis ich sonst noch fürn Style, natürlich für Rahmen und Gabel.

Flip-Flop Lack: mein Favorit, hellblau Flipflop mit silber bis gold schimmer. Dazu noch ein paar Professionelle Pinstripes in Weiß silber und Schwarz im Steuerrohrbereich, Hinterbau, und Sitzbereich. 

Oder wenns billiger werden soll: Der Glitterlack. Ich hab den an meiner Sau mit Ral 6002 kombiniert und find es immer noch sehr geil. Das sieht halt jeden Tag etwas anders aus...


----------



## Lörr (12. Januar 2008)

kann sein, aber ich wolltes aber schlicht und gut aussehend, da kann ich kein airbrush oder flipflop brauchen^^ naja nich wirklich, der preis muss auch noch stimmen daher eher garantiert nicht^^


----------



## rsu (13. Januar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Schlicht und gutaussehend ist weiss oder schwarz.



:kotz:  Fährt doch jeder?!


----------



## Piefke (13. Januar 2008)

Schlicht und gutaussehend: Eine Dormant-Lackirung und dann farblich angepasste Anbauteile.


----------



## Lörr (13. Januar 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> :kotz:  Fährt doch jeder?!




genau das is es ja... ich will was schönes was sonst nicht so viele fahren, daher weder vollkommen schwarz oder ganz weiß, oder auch dormant eher nicht, fährt jeder alutechler^^


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. Januar 2008)

Also irgendwie weiß ich nicht... Du hast noch keine Kohle um dir überhaupt einen Keiler zu bestellen und machst Dir schon Gedanken über die ultimative, noch-nie-dagewesene Lackierung für den Rahmen und die Gabel... Ach ja, welche Gabel es werden soll weißt Du ja auch nicht... Spar doch erstmal die Kohle für den Keiler, bau ihn dir anständig auf und fahr damit. Wenn Du dann 2009 mit deinem Keiler zufrieden bist, wovon alle ausgehen, dann können wir an dieser Stelle weiter machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (13. Januar 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Du hast noch keine Kohle um dir überhaupt einen Keiler zu bestellen
> 
> Ach ja, welche Gabel es werden soll weißt Du ja auch nicht...



Doppelt falsch geld bekomm ich sicher oder sehr warscheinlich zusammen und gabel weiß ich auch schon...
woher haste denn die informationen?


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. Januar 2008)

naja, ich hab keinen bock die posts rauszusuchen, aber welchen sinn macht es ein bike, von dem man nicht weiß ob es einem überhaupt taugt, in einer lackierung zu machen die teuer und einzigartig ist? nach einer saison merkst du, das es nicht dein ding ist und dann musst du es verkaufen...


----------



## Lörr (13. Januar 2008)

ich weiß dass es was taugt, und das wird kein "ein-saison-bike"...gefahren bin ich s auch schon, zwar keine gescheite strecke aber...


----------



## Lörr (13. Januar 2008)

wieso das?


----------



## Lörr (14. Januar 2008)

oha... wie groß bist du denn?


----------

